
Harley-Davidson’s first all-electric motorcycle is coming August 2019 - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/7/18172421/harley-davidson-livewire-electric-motorcycle-price-ces-2019
======
justtopost
Is it? I swear I hear about its imminent release every year. There are already
some really good electric motorcycles out there, zero comes to mind, but newer
ones too. Its gotta be a tall order recconciling the harley image/branding
with an ebike. I don't envy their designers. Electrics fit perfectly with how
60% of riders use their harleys (in the USA, barhopping middle age
professionals cosplaying in leather). The actual touring crowd will continue
to be unimpressed, and are already leaving for victory and goldwings.

~~~
towndrunk
Is Victory still in business? I thought Polaris shut it down.

------
towndrunk
Not sure this is going to be a huge seller for them as I don't think it fits
with their target market. Harley is all about loud not quiet.

What they need badly is an adventure bike along the lines of BMW's 1200GS.

